# The best-looking credit card...



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

right now, I believe, is the Charles Schwab card. Elegant, professional, and has their name attached to it.

Runner up: Amex platinum, amex plum.

One that I intentionally did not discuss: Amex black, used most ostensibly by rappers, NBA players, and most of the other tacky superrich.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the Chase One card, but I think it has been discontinued.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The ones cut up and returned in the prepaid envelopes of the banks.
The only card I still have is my gasoline card- all 6' of it in green rubber.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

What's wrong with the tacky super-rich? As my mother used to joke, "better nouveau riche than no riche at all" 

That said, the best looking credit card is the one with no fee (oops, there goes the Amex family) and a zero balance.

DH


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am mighty fond of my AmEx Blue: clear, minimalist, no balance...damn-near perfect.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

There is no such thing as a good looking credit card. A debit card, that's entirely different. I think credit is OK for a mortgage and perhaps even for an auto loan (although I won't even do this anymore), but if cash isn't an option perhaps it's something that one shouldn't buy. 

The second best feeling I ever had, behind the birth of my daughter, was the day I became debt free and was no longer a slave to a lender. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Some of the check and credit cards here in Korea are very interesting looking. The AmEx blue is kind of nice. My check card is very distinct and difficult to describe. It's from a Korean company called BC. And all credit cards here work in one of two ways, you either pay for things using the card just to get some sort of discount or for points, and you pay the entire balance at the end of the month, or you enter into a contract with the person you're buying from for a purchase that you'll pay off over more than one month. To me, it seems like it's much harder to get into credit card debt here than it is in the US.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

So what are you saying? They won't issue a credit card to your dog in Korea without even an application?
That's unAmerican!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I pay my credit card off every month. I get 3% cash back on some stuff and 1% on the rest. Then when I get $200 back I cash it in for $250. Not too shabby, seeing I've never paid a late fee or interest. Just the Chase Freedom card. I do kinda like the clear AmEx cards, but some of those things are impossible to read.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> So what are you saying? They won't issue a credit card to your dog in Korea without even an application?
> That's unAmerican!


I think your attempt at humor here is lost on me.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> So what are you saying? They won't issue a credit card to your dog in Korea without even an application?
> That's unAmerican!





rlp271 said:


> I think your attempt at humor here is lost on me.


There was a story not too long ago here in the U.S. about a cat, I think it was a cat, received a credit card. An illustration of how easy it was to obtain credit.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

pt4u67 said:


> There was a story not too long ago here in the U.S. about a cat, I think it was a cat, received a credit card. An illustration of how easy it was to obtain credit.


That, I didn't know haha. Shows that I've been outside the US for too long. Then again, maybe not long enough?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't like to be fancy schmancy but for me I perfer the plain credit cards with the name attached to it.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

rlp271,



rlp271 said:


> To me, it seems like it's much harder to get into credit card debt here than it is in the US.


Are you new to the ROK? South Korea had a serious crisis with credit card debt a few years ago, to wit;

https://www.iht.com/articles/2005/05/18/bloomberg/sxpesek.php

Karl


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

rwjones said:


> right now, I believe, is the Charles Schwab card. Elegant, professional, and has their name attached to it.
> 
> Runner up: Amex platinum, amex plum.
> 
> One that I intentionally did not discuss: Amex black, used most ostensibly by rappers, NBA players, and most of the other tacky superrich.


I have a platinum, and it looks quite nice when it comes out of the envelope - it sparkles!

I don't think I've seen the AmEx plum, and I know I've never seen the red one (only available in the UK, I believe, or the lyrics of a Timbaland song).

There was a piece in _People_ magazine showing Paris Hilton buying something with her Platinum Card, and Christina Aguilera buying something with her Centurion (black) Card). The implication was that Ms. Aguilera was somehow wealthier.

The big benefit of the upper-tier American Express cards is travel benefits. I assume that Ms. Aguilera has to pay for a road crew when performing, and I also assume that some of Ms. Hilton's travel expenses, particularly in certain hotels, is paid for by someone else.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> rlp271,
> 
> Are you new to the ROK? South Korea had a serious crisis with credit card debt a few years ago, to wit;
> 
> ...


That was a few years ago though. Their credit system has changed a lot. It's harder now to get credit cards, and foreigners can scarecly get them at all. I've only been here about a year. Still, the way that credit cards are hardlined to a bank account, I think it's harder to go way in over your head. That's not to say it isn't done, but everyone will be tearing at you to get their piece here. Same in the US, but I don't know how bankruptcy law works here.


----------



## completelyclueless (Jun 12, 2008)

rwjones said:


> right now, I believe, is the Charles Schwab card. Elegant, professional, and has their name attached to it.
> 
> Runner up: Amex platinum, amex plum.
> 
> One that I intentionally did not discuss: Amex black, used most ostensibly by rappers, NBA players, and most of the other tacky superrich.


I think a cool looking alternative to the Platinum card is the Citi Chairman card. For fee-free cards, I like the MERRILL+ card.

It's not that I don't like the look of the various AMEX blue cards, but part of the appeal of pulling the MERRILL+ card out is that people are relatively unlikely to have the same card in their wallet.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the plain Discover card. It's gray, and it says Discover on it. Could use a better font, but it's simple and clean.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> I have a platinum, and it looks quite nice when it comes out of the envelope - it sparkles!
> 
> The big benefit of the upper-tier American Express cards is travel benefits. I assume that Ms. Aguilera has to pay for a road crew when performing, and I also assume that some of Ms. Hilton's travel expenses, particularly in certain hotels, is paid for by someone else.


Probably.

With you on the Amex Plat. I have that too, but it's no longer sparkly.

Only the vampires in Twilight are sparkly.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

VS said:


> Only the vampires in Twilight are sparkly.


I don't intend to let them stay with me when I use the Fine Hotels & Resorts benefit. After all, they stay up all night...


----------

